# battery charger-trolling motor



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I need a charger to run off my generator for my trolling motor, what kind do you guys use. where can i find a good deal on one?

thanks


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go to a TSC , Tractor Supply and get one of the sealed Schauer chargers or just buy the Guest marine one from a place like Basspro and wire it in permanently and then you can use it at the house as well


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Coastal thanks, TSC is right around the corner. They have a 1000W and a 1500W, would the 1000w be okay and able to keep a constant 80% -100% charge on the 12v battery


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you want 10 amps i would think with an auto power down when charged

are you sure you are not looking at a power inverter ?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

This is what I use. http://www.pacificbattery.com/schauer.html. The type of battery has a lot to do with the charger, read the info.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Do not use a regular battery charger off your generator if you are running the troller at the same time. For this we use the IOTA Convertors. The same ones that are in RV's. Hook up with a battery as a buffer I.E. generator to convertor to battery to troller. You can troll full power as long as there is gas in the generator.


----------

